# asthma and working holiday visa?



## kellysr123 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hiya iv currently got the working holiday visa and am from the UK, i leave to start my trip at the start of May. Iv recently been diagnosed with asthma, does any one know if having asthma will affect my visa and getting in at the boarder? Please help


----------

